# ايه المشكلة ؟؟



## Light Of Christianity (8 يونيو 2009)

*هى ايه المشكلة لو مش امنا بدين يعنى ايه اللى هيحصل هل ربنا هيعاقبنى؟؟؟

وطالما بعبد ربنا بغض النظر عن طبيعته يعنى هعتبرها غيب بعبد ربنا وخلاص وبصلى ومش بعمل معاصى ؟؟ يبقى ايه المشكلة فى كده* :t9::t9:

*وبعدين ربنا خلقنا عشان نعبده تمام يبقى فى الاول وفى الاخر يهمه انى اعبده وخلاص امنت بمحمد بقى امنت بالمسيح مش هتفرق ؟؟ ولا ايه *
*
واعتقد ربنا مش يحملنى ذنب انى مش اقتنعت بأى دين من اللى موجودين وخصوصا وان مفيش رسل فى عصرنا الحالى وكل اعتمدنا على الكتب والاشخاص اللى بيجتهدوا فى تفسيرها واللى هما زيهم زى بشر  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## antonius (8 يونيو 2009)

> *وطالما بعبد ربنا *



ومن ربك هذا؟ كيف عرفته ؟ وما تعاليمه؟ وكيف عرفت انه حق؟ اسئلة تطرح نفسها...
يقول المسيح..
*مرقس الأصحاح 16 العدد 16 مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ.* 
وعندما يؤمن بالمسيح...شايف "in dark" الي كاتبها؟؟ ستتحول الى "in light" وهذا الفرق العظيم..


----------



## Light Of Christianity (8 يونيو 2009)

*ومن ربك هذا؟ كيف عرفته ؟ وما تعاليمه؟ وكيف عرفت انه حق؟ اسئلة تطرح نفسها...
يقول المسيح..
مرقس الأصحاح 16 العدد 16 مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ.
وعندما يؤمن بالمسيح...شايف "in dark" الي كاتبها؟؟ ستتحول الى "in light" وهذا الفرق العظيم..*

*ربنا اللى بتتكلم الاديان السماوية عن وجوده وذكرت بغض النظر عن طبيعته بعبده .اللى خلق ادم وحواء وخلقنى وخلق كل الناس انا مؤمنة بيه وبعبده
لكن الاديان بجد حاجة متعبة كل دين فى مشاكل وكل دين فى ملايين بتشكك فيه المسلمين بيشككوا فى المسيحية والمسيحية تشكك فى الاسلام وساعات تحس انه كل جانب معاه حق 
وان ملت للمسيحية اقرا مقال يميلنى للاسلام وان ملت للاسلام اقرا مقال تانى يرجعنى للمسيحية فزهقت وقلت اكبر منهم خالص لان فعلا تعبت وفكرة انك تدور على دين دى صعبة لان بيفضل جواك وسواس انا اخترت غلط انا اخترت غلط ؟؟؟

بس اللى بحاول اوصل ليه ربنا هيحاسبنى على ايه وليه يحاسبنى على حاجة انا مليش ذنب فيها ليه مش ينزل رسل لحد يوم القيامة مش ذنبى انه مفيش وحى ولا رسل ولا حد يعتمد فى قوله بالنسبة للدين 

 فهمت قصدى اه وملحوظة انا بنت مش ولد*


----------



## My Rock (8 يونيو 2009)

و ما هي العبادة التي تقدميها يا أختي الكريمة للرب الذي تعبديه؟
ما هي اركانها و طقوسها؟ كيف تحكمين في كيفية التعامل في المواقف, لنقل مثلاً مجازاة من يؤذيكِ مثلاً؟ تبعاً لأي عقيدة؟


----------



## Kerya_Layson (8 يونيو 2009)

_انت تحاول ان تبرر نفسك لكى لا يكون اختيارك  خطء لله
فأى اله تعبد الاله الذى تعرفه عن الاسلام؟؟؟؟... هل قرئت القران اذا وتعرف ان اله الاسلام ماكبر ومضل ومنتقم ومذل؟؟؟
ام هو اله المسيحين السيد المسيح له المجد؟؟؟ هل قرئت الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟؟؟ هل تعرف مفهوم الخلاص ام الفداء؟؟؟
اعتقد ان الشخص الذى لا يريد ان يجهد نفسه فى البحث نحو الاله الحقيقى هو يريد ان يجاول يبرء نفسه من ما يظنه اختيار من المحتمل خطء
لاكن حبيبى ثق انك اذا طلبت الله الاله الحقيقى الذى تؤمن به
ثق انه يراك ويسمعك  ويشعر بك ويلبى طلبك نحو معرفته
تعرف ليه حبيبى
لانه اله قادر على كل شىء هو الذى خلق الكون كله اما يستطيع ان يوجهك فى طريقه الصحيح؟؟؟ بلى لاكن هو يريد انك تريده...  يريد انك تسأل عنه وسوف تجدع
اطلبه بقوة واطلب ان يعرفك طريقه وصدقنى يا اخى الحبيب  صدقنى
بمقدار ما يكون طلبك والحاحك نحو معرفه الاله الحقيقى بمقدار ما يعرفك الله طريقه ويحتضنكم كابن له ولا يتركك فى الظلام 
لان الله محب يخرج من الجافى حلاوة
الله عادل حبيبى ورحيم... لو انت طلبت الله من اعماق قلبك بينك وبين نفسك سوف تجده والا هو لا يسمعك ولا يشعر بك لاكن حاشا فالله يسمع صوت صمتنا وليس فقط صوتنا
هو يعتنى بك ويقدر ان يحررك ويعرفك طريقه الصحيح
واصلى الى الله ان يتعامل معك بقوته ويرددك اليه
ويعرفك طريقه وينير امامك فلا تعود فىا لظلاك لاكن تمكث فى النور
المسيح معاك حبيبى ثق هو يسمحك... لماذا انت لا تسرع اليه؟؟
لعلها تكون كلمات مكتوبه بلا فائده او لعلها تكون كلمات تعمل بها ؟؟؟ على اى حال
هى كلمات ستدينك  فى اخر الايام لما تقف امام الاله الحقيقى
وهى كلمات ممكن تكون سبب لحياه جديده فى المسيح الذى هو احبك حتى بذل ذاته من اجلك واتى من قمه مجده الى الارض وانت مازلت ترفضه
ليتك عزيزى ترجع الى الله فيقبلك بكل فرح
الله معاك فى طريقك_


----------



## Light Of Christianity (8 يونيو 2009)

> و ما هي العبادة التي تقدميها يا أختي الكريمة للرب الذي تعبديه؟
> ما هي اركانها و طقوسها؟ كيف تحكمين في كيفية التعامل في المواقف, لنقل مثلاً مجازاة من يؤذيكِ مثلاً؟ تبعاً لأي عقيدة؟


*
بصلى لربنا وبكلمه وبشكيله من اللى جوايا وهو عارف انى مش مقتنعة بأى دين اكيد يعنى ؟؟؟ 

ويااستاذى الفاضل انا لو مارست طقس لاى دين ابقى عليه بس واخدة الاشياء العامة اللى فى الاديان الحلال والحرام الصح والغلط واللى متفق عليها الاديان .......

من يؤذينى اتركه لربى فهو من سيحاسبه انا مؤمنة بربنا جدا وبحبه بس فكرة انى اتبع محمد مثلا ودينه فمش مريحانى لان هو شخصية غير مفهومة اصلا واى حديث بتلاقى نقيضه وكذلك القران الناسخ والمنسوخ وغيره
يعنى مليان مشاكل وغير مقنع اصلا وفكرة ان الكعبة بيت ربنا يعنى ايه بييت ربنا انا مش فاهمة ... وغيره طبعا

المسيحية فكرة ان ربنا يبذل ابنه الوحيد لخلصنا وربنا مش قادر يخلصنا من فوق ربنا قدرته كبيرة جدا ولو قولتلى اومال احنا هنعرف منين انه خلصنا لو مش ارسل ابنه واتصلب امامنا جميعا هقولك ما معظم علاقتنا بربنا غيبيات اشمعنى دى اللى لازم نشوفها كان قال لاحد الانبياء انه سمحنا وخلصنا وفدانا مش لازم الموضوع ده كله ؟؟ 

وبغض النظر عن ده كله لو امنت باى دين زى ماذكرت فى مشاركتى اللى فاتت بيفضل جواك وسواس انا اخترت غلط انا اخترت غلط لان طالما اخترت دين فانا ملزمة بيه وقدام ربنا انا اخترت وهتحاسب على اختيارى 
فاحسنلى مش اختار وخلاص *


----------



## Light Of Christianity (9 يونيو 2009)

> انت تحاول ان تبرر نفسك لكى لا يكون اختيارك خطء لله
> فأى اله تعبد الاله الذى تعرفه عن الاسلام؟؟؟؟... هل قرئت القران اذا وتعرف ان اله الاسلام ماكبر ومضل ومنتقم ومذل؟؟؟
> ام هو اله المسيحين السيد المسيح له المجد؟؟؟ هل قرئت الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟؟؟ هل تعرف مفهوم الخلاص ام الفداء؟؟؟
> اعتقد ان الشخص الذى لا يريد ان يجهد نفسه فى البحث نحو الاله الحقيقى هو يريد ان يجاول يبرء نفسه من ما يظنه اختيار من المحتمل خطء


*ومين قال لحضرتك انى لم اجهد نفسى انا قريت فى الكتاب المقدس فى العهد القديم التكوين والجديد البشارات الاربعة ده غير متفرقات تبعا للمقالات اللى كنت بقراها كنت برجع لاصحاحات مختلفة
والقران والاسلام انا اساسا كنت مسلمة*




> لاكن حبيبى ثق انك اذا طلبت الله الاله الحقيقى الذى تؤمن به
> ثق انه يراك ويسمعك ويشعر بك ويلبى طلبك نحو معرفته
> تعرف ليه حبيبى
> لانه اله قادر على كل شىء هو الذى خلق الكون كله اما يستطيع ان يوجهك فى طريقه الصحيح؟؟؟ بلى لاكن هو يريد انك تريده... يريد انك تسأل عنه وسوف تجدع
> ...


*
ياسيدى الفاضل انا مقولتش انى ملحدة اينعم انا وصلت لفترة معينة للالحاد لان ساعات اما بتفكر فى العلم والدنيا بتحس انه ممكن يكون مفيش اله اصلا بس بغض النظر عن القضية دى انا مؤمنة بربنا وبشكيله وببكى دايما عشان يساعدنى بس مفيش حاجة بتتغير انا معنديش جزء المخاطرة فى شخصيتى يعنى ساعات بميل لدين بس مش بخاطر ابدا ادور فى الجانب التانى على كلام ينفى الايمان ده وبلاقى ارجع فى قرارى تانى واميل للجانب التانى فيحصل العكس وهكذا فمش عارفة اخد قرار ودى حاجة بتتعب جدا لانك مش ليك هوية يعنى ملكش صوم ولا اعياد ولا تعبد ولا اى حاجة الدنيا فاضية من حواليا دينيا ودى حاجة صعبة فانا نفسى اوصل لقرار بس مش عارفة المفروض اخده ازاى ؟؟*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (9 يونيو 2009)

no religion قال:


> *ومن ربك هذا؟ كيف عرفته ؟ وما تعاليمه؟ وكيف عرفت انه حق؟ اسئلة تطرح نفسها...
> يقول المسيح..
> مرقس الأصحاح 16 العدد 16 مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ.
> وعندما يؤمن بالمسيح...شايف "in dark" الي كاتبها؟؟ ستتحول الى "in light" وهذا الفرق العظيم..*
> ...



اشعر بكى اختى الحبيبه واقدر ظروفك والسبب انى كنت مثلك فى يوم من الايام بل اكثر من ذلك
حيث الشك اصلا فى وجود الله
لن ادخل فى تفاصيل كثيره غير انى شيفك فى حيره ( حيرانه ) كما كنت انا ( حيران ) قبل ان اغير اسمى الى ثابت بيسوع 
فمن هذا الاسم سوف تعرفى ما انا عليه الان من نعمه وثبات بعد موتا دائما اكثر من 20 سنه 
فالرب يسوع هو الذى اعطى لى هذه الحياه لاغيره هو الذى اعطى لى الثبات بعد الحيره والشك 
وانصحك اختى الحبيبه بان تكلمى الله كاب وقولى له كل الذى كتبتيه بالحرف وبصدق وبدون اى مقدمات وكانكى تكلمى صديق 
لانى فعلت ذلك فعلا وكانت هذه النتيجه التى انا فيها الان سلام وحب وامان وثقه وهذا هو سر ايمانى بالرب يسوع
فطالما انتى بتقولى بش فرقه معكى خالص طبقى مااقوله بالحرف وبش هتخسرى شى 
ومنتظر منك النتيجه 
وانا اليوم سوف اصلى من اجلك ومن اجل كل حيران


----------



## Light Of Christianity (9 يونيو 2009)

> اشعر بكى اختى الحبيبه واقدر ظروفك والسبب انى كنت مثلك فى يوم من الايام بل اكثر من ذلك
> حيث الشك اصلا فى وجود الله
> لن ادخل فى تفاصيل كثيره غير انى شيفك فى حيره ( حيرانه ) كما كنت انا ( حيران ) قبل ان اغير اسمى الى ثابت بيسوع
> فمن هذا الاسم سوف تعرفى ما انا عليه الان من نعمه وثبات بعد موتا دائما اكثر من 20 سنه
> ...


*
ميرسى ليك ثابت بيسوع بس انا الافكار الروحية للاسف مش يتنقعنى اوى انا بحب واحد زائد واحد بيساوى اتنين 
عشان كده مش قادرة اقتنع روحيا بالمسيحية وخصوصا ان المسيحية دين روحى جدا ومعتمد على تعلقك بالمسيح وحبك ليه وهكذا انا مش بعرف احس كده تجاه اى حد يعنى انت فاهم كخلفية مسلمة بتتعامل مع ربنا بطريقة اللى ليك واللى عليك اما بجى انام كل يوم بتخيل انى ممكن انا مش اصحى تانى واتخيل عذاب القبر 
والنار وغيروا وغيروا واعيط على حالى وليه ربنا وصلنى لكده ليه مش زى غيرى وزى اللى حواليا عايشة ومصدقة ومقتنعة وسده ودنى تجاه كل حاجة وعايشة الدنيا وخلاص وبجد بستغرب من المسلم اللى يقرى مقال مثلا وهو من جواه بيقول ايه ده ازاى وبسرعة دماغه تقوله استغفر الله العظيم اكيد ربنا ليه حكمة فى كده انا كعبد غبى مش هتوصلنى رغم ان ربنا برضه هو اللى خلق مخنا عشان نفكر بيه ..... موضوع كبير ومقعد وصعب وبجد تعبنى جدا ومأثر عليا حتى فى دراستى فنفسى بجد ارسى على بر .... وميرسى ليك ياثابت بيسوع على الصلاة وادعى ربنا ينور بصيرة كل حيران *


----------



## My Rock (9 يونيو 2009)

no religion قال:


> *بصلى لربنا وبكلمه وبشكيله من اللى جوايا وهو عارف انى مش مقتنعة بأى دين اكيد يعنى ؟؟؟ *




كيف تصلين لله؟ هل تركعين و ترددين كلام محفوظ, أم تتكلمين معه مباشرة؟ هل تغتسلي قبل الصلاة ام لا؟

*



ويااستاذى الفاضل انا لو مارست طقس لاى دين ابقى عليه بس واخدة الاشياء العامة اللى فى الاديان الحلال والحرام الصح والغلط واللى متفق عليها الاديان .......

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
اختي الكريمة, انا لم اسألك عن طقس تابع لديانة معينة, بل سألتك عن كيفية تطبيق لعباتدك, فلا يمكن أن تطبقي عبادتك بدون طقوس معينة, سواء كانت مشابهة لديانة أخرى أم لا




> *من يؤذينى اتركه لربى فهو من سيحاسبه انا مؤمنة بربنا جدا وبحبه *




إذاً في هذه الحالة أنتِ إتخذتي موقفاً مقارباً للعقيدة المسيحية و بعيداً عن العقيدة الإسلامية التي تنص على العين بالعين و السن بالسن, فبذلك و في تطبيقك لعبادتك المنفردة هي ليست مطلقة, بل مأخوذة من هنا و هناك
 
*



بس فكرة انى اتبع محمد مثلا ودينه فمش مريحانى لان هو شخصية غير مفهومة اصلا واى حديث بتلاقى نقيضه وكذلك القران الناسخ والمنسوخ وغيره

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *يعنى مليان مشاكل وغير مقنع اصلا وفكرة ان الكعبة بيت ربنا يعنى ايه بييت ربنا انا مش فاهمة ... وغيره طبعا*




بكل صراحة و بكل حيادية, رفضك لعقيدة وهدمها فقط لإنك لا تفهمي شخصية محمد و لا تعرفي علم النسخ في القرآن هو حجة غير موضوعية, و هذا ليس للنقص بك بشئ, فأنتِ كأخت عزيزة لا أكن لها الأ الخير


*



المسيحية فكرة ان ربنا يبذل ابنه الوحيد لخلصنا وربنا مش قادر يخلصنا من فوق ربنا قدرته كبيرة جدا ولو قولتلى اومال احنا هنعرف منين انه خلصنا لو مش ارسل ابنه واتصلب امامنا جميعا هقولك ما معظم علاقتنا بربنا غيبيات اشمعنى دى اللى لازم نشوفها كان قال لاحد الانبياء انه سمحنا وخلصنا وفدانا مش لازم الموضوع ده كله ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
طريقة طرحك يا أختي تجعلني أحسن إنك لا تعرفي معنى أيماننا بكلمة الأبن, لأن طريقتك في عرضها تجعلي أحس إنك فهمتيها إن ربنا فعلاً لديه إبن و متزوج! 
عدم فهمك لعقيدة مُعينة لا يعني أن تحكمي عليها بسبب عدم فهمك, بالعكس, إسألي و إستفسري, إفهمي و بعدها أحكمي
لكن إن تحكمي على شئ لا تفهميه هو شئ غير منطقي


> *وبغض النظر عن ده كله لو امنت باى دين زى ماذكرت فى مشاركتى اللى فاتت بيفضل جواك وسواس انا اخترت غلط انا اخترت غلط لان طالما اخترت دين فانا ملزمة بيه وقدام ربنا انا اخترت وهتحاسب على اختيارى *
> *فاحسنلى مش اختار وخلاص *


 
بكل صراحة يا أختي هذا إحساس خاص بك فقط, فانا بعدما إخترت المسيحية (كنت صابئي سابقاً) لم إشكك يوماً في إختياري و لم أفكر يوماً إني خطأ, لأن إختياري نابع عن قراءة و فحص و ليس عن ولادة و وراثة 

الرب ينور طريقك.


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (9 يونيو 2009)

صلاه من اجل اختنا   
No Religion   ( حيرانه )  

No Religion 
الهى و مخلصى يسوع المسيح
لقد جئت الى الارض لتخلص النفوس الضعيفة التى فى امس الحاجة اليك
لانه لا يحتاج الاصحاء الى طبيب بل المرضى
ارشد اختنا حيرانه الى طريقك
احفظها يا يسوع املا قلبها  بسلام حبك العجيب
لانك اله محب و قادر على المستحيلات 
انظر يارب بعين الرأفة إلى ابتنك حيرانه وليملأ السلام قلبها  وفكرها وروحها لتذوق طعم المحبة الإلهية لأنك القادر على كل شيء آمين


----------



## Kerya_Layson (9 يونيو 2009)

_اختى العزيزه
الله خلق الكون كله ,ووضع له قوانين ونظم يمشى الكون عليه
مثل نظريه الجازبيه  جذب الشمس للكواكب والكواكب للاقمار  وفى الفضاء الفسيح خلق النجوم والنيازك والمذنبات والشعب
والمجرات وكل مجره لها مجموعه كواكب يحكمها قوانين  فلكيه وفيزيائيه
وايضا فى الكره الارضيه خلق الارض ووضع لها الغلاف الجوى من اربع طبقات ارضيه وميز كل طبقه عن الاخرى بقوته
والان  كل طبقه لها وظيفه يستخدمها البشر
وخلق فى الارض الجبال وتحكمها قوانين الاتزان لكى تثبت الارض 
وخلق البحار والقواعد والقوانين المسيره للاجسام على البحار كنظريات الطفو والغطس وغيرهم
وخلص العناصر فى الطبيعه وقسمها لعناصر فيلزيه وعناصر لا فلزيه وغزات خامله ومنها ما هو عنصر نشيط حسب المسار الالكترونى ومنها ما هو عنصر متزن
واشد من ذالك خلق ما بداخل الزرات من النواه ومكاوناتها الداخليه واعطى قاونين طبيعيه تسير كل الذرات بمقتضاها لا يعرقلها اى شىء
وخلق الله الحيوانات واعطاها المعرفه من اجل العريزة
امام كل هذه القدره
وكل هذه القوة فى الخلق
هل عجز الله ان يضع للبشر قوانين ولوائح يمشون هم عليها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!
حاشا طبعا فالله خلق كل من خلق فى خدمه الانسان وكى يتسلط الانسان  على الطبيعه
لاكن اذا بما ان الله قادر على ان يخلق للبشر طريق مستقيم وواضح اذا السؤال يكون
ابن هو هذا الطريق؟؟؟
بالطبع سؤاله محتاج بحث ومعرفه
لاكن محتاج طلبات وصلوات لكي يساعدك هذا الاله فى سهوله الوصول
وانا سعيد جدا انك قريتى الكتاب المقدس وارجوا انك كل مره تقرئى الكتاب المقدس اطلبى من الله وقولى له
يارب عرفنى  مشورتك و عرفنى طريقك وعرفنى كلمتك
وكما قال لكى الاخ ثابت بيسوى وهو كان مسلم سابق ولاكن الان منتصر بيسوع او ثابت بيسوع 
لانه وجد المسيح
المسيح يحبك كثيرا ويرعاكى ويعتنى بكى لا تتركيه وتذهبى 
صدقينى هو عالم ما بداخلك لاكن يحتاج منك ان تطليه باعماق قلبك بدموع باكيه وبداله وبلجاجه
المسيح يخلصك مثلما خلص كثيرون ولالهنا المجد دائما الى الابد_


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (9 يونيو 2009)

No Religion قال:


> *
> ميرسى ليك ثابت بيسوع بس انا الافكار الروحية للاسف مش يتنقعنى اوى انا بحب واحد زائد واحد بيساوى اتنين
> عشان كده مش قادرة اقتنع روحيا بالمسيحية وخصوصا ان المسيحية دين روحى جدا ومعتمد على تعلقك بالمسيح وحبك ليه وهكذا انا مش بعرف احس كده تجاه اى حد يعنى انت فاهم كخلفية مسلمة بتتعامل مع ربنا بطريقة اللى ليك واللى عليك اما بجى انام كل يوم بتخيل انى ممكن انا مش اصحى تانى واتخيل عذاب القبر
> والنار وغيروا وغيروا واعيط على حالى وليه ربنا وصلنى لكده ليه مش زى غيرى وزى اللى حواليا عايشة ومصدقة ومقتنعة وسده ودنى تجاه كل حاجة وعايشة الدنيا وخلاص وبجد بستغرب من المسلم اللى يقرى مقال مثلا وهو من جواه بيقول ايه ده ازاى وبسرعة دماغه تقوله استغفر الله العظيم اكيد ربنا ليه حكمة فى كده انا كعبد غبى مش هتوصلنى رغم ان ربنا برضه هو اللى خلق مخنا عشان نفكر بيه ..... موضوع كبير ومقعد وصعب وبجد تعبنى جدا ومأثر عليا حتى فى دراستى فنفسى بجد ارسى على بر .... وميرسى ليك ياثابت بيسوع على الصلاة وادعى ربنا ينور بصيرة كل حيران *



]دخلتى قلبى اختى الحبيبه بسرعه غريبه وانا اقرا ردك 
بس اسمحى لى اقول لكى كل اانتى كتبتيه انا كتبته وبالذات موضع عذاب القبر والخوف الذى كان مسيطر على كل افكارى وخصوصا قبل النوم شى مرعب اختى الحبيبه مقدر هذا الاحساس لانى ببساطه عشته سنين طويله 
لن اطيل عليك واتمنى لما يكون لديك وقت تقراى هذا الرابط 
وركزى شويه على مشاركاتى

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81992


----------



## Light Of Christianity (9 يونيو 2009)

> كيف تصلين لله؟ هل تركعين و ترددين كلام محفوظ, أم تتكلمين معه مباشرة؟ هل تغتسلي قبل الصلاة ام لا؟


*لو رددت كلام محفوظ يبقى عملت ايه بقى ؟؟ ايه اللى وصلتهوله بكلامى المحفوظ ؟؟ انا فاهماه ان المقصود بيها صلاة المسلمين بس فعلا انا مش فاهمة بعد اما اردد كلام معظم الناس بتردده وهى مش فاهماه ويقولا اداء الفرض احسن من عدم ادائه لمحاولة فهمه ... بكلم ربنا وقت اما احتاجله بعض النظر عن الزمان والمكان *

اختي الكريمة, انا لم اسألك عن طقس تابع لديانة معينة, بل سألتك عن كيفية تطبيق لعباتدك, فلا يمكن أن تطبقي عبادتك بدون طقوس معينة, سواء كانت مشابهة لديانة أخرى أم لا[/quote]
*
سورى مش فهمت تقصد صوم وزكاة والطقوس دى يعنى الطقوس المعقدة او اللى محتاجة دين يعنى الصوم مختلف فى الاديان كل صوم ومعاده وطريقته فمش بصوم لكن الزكاة مثلا ورحمة الفقير عموما دى حاجة اعتقد موجودة جوا كل انسان مش محتاجة دى يقولهالى *



> إذاً في هذه الحالة أنتِ إتخذتي موقفاً مقارباً للعقيدة المسيحية و بعيداً عن العقيدة الإسلامية التي تنص على العين بالعين و السن بالسن, فبذلك و في تطبيقك لعبادتك المنفردة هي ليست مطلقة, بل مأخوذة من هنا و هناك



هقول لحضرتك حاجة هو احساس الديانة المسيحية احكامها نابعة من الطبيعة البشرية الراغبة فى انها تعمر الكون 
وتفكر وتزدهر مش عكس الطبيعة البشرية محدش بيحب القتل والدمار والخراب الا اذا كان مريض نفسى .....
وانا اما دخلت على منتدى كان ممكن ادخل على منتدى اسلامى واطلب منهم يقونى او يساعدونى بس لانى عارفة انهم مش هيفهموا فكرة انى مش مقتنعة باى نقطة فى الاسلام ده ممكن يقتلونى فى المنتدى يعنى مش هيبقى فى حوار معاهم اصلا



> بكل صراحة و بكل حيادية, رفضك لعقيدة وهدمها فقط لإنك لا تفهمي شخصية محمد و لا تعرفي علم النسخ في القرآن هو حجة غير موضوعية, و هذا ليس للنقص بك بشئ, فأنتِ كأخت عزيزة لا أكن لها الأ الخير



مش ده قصدى سيدى الفاضل انا قريت كل ماتتخيله من شبهات حول الاسلام وقرات القران اكتر من مرة وقرات كتب فقهيه وكتب دينية اسلامية ومسيحية وكتب كتبها مسلمون عن المسيحية والعكس
بس اللى اقصده من النقطة دى مش انا مش فاهمة شخصية محمد لاهو شخصية غير مفهومة احاديث تلاقيها تدعو للحب والسلام وفى المقابل حديث اقتل وجاهد تيجى ازاى ؟؟ والناسخ المنسوخ حاجة بجد غريبة ان ربنا يعدل كلامه اللى المفروض ربنا كما يقول المسلمين خلق البشرية كلها عشان خاطر محمد وديانته يعنى ربنا مرتبلها من زمان اوى يقوم يعدل كمان ؟؟



> طريقة طرحك يا أختي تجعلني أحسن إنك لا تعرفي معنى أيماننا بكلمة الأبن, لأن طريقتك في عرضها تجعلي أحس إنك فهمتيها إن ربنا فعلاً لديه إبن و متزوج!
> عدم فهمك لعقيدة مُعينة لا يعني أن تحكمي عليها بسبب عدم فهمك, بالعكس, إسألي و إستفسري, إفهمي و بعدها أحكمي
> لكن إن تحكمي على شئ لا تفهميه هو شئ غير منطقي



*برضه حضرتك مش فهمت قصدى وعلى فكرة انا فاهمة الثالوث المقدس وزى ماذكرت قريت سفر التكوين فى العهد القديم والبشارات الاربع من العهد الجديد ومتفرقات حسب قراتى يعنى
بس مجرد ان فى حاجة جوايا وخصوصا عقليا رافضة فكرة ان المسيح هو ابن الله (بالمعنى المسيحى مش تزوج او كده) الفكرة نفسها مش قادرة تدخل فى عقلى 
انا اعلم ان تحدث المسيح فى المهد مثلا ليست فى المسيحية اذا فى المسيحية المسيح كان طفل عادى طيب وهو طفل كان ناسوت بس ولا ناسوت ولاهوت ؟؟ وكان بيلعب مع الاطفال اللى فى سنه وكده ؟؟؟ يارب حضرتك تفهم قصدى

*



> بكل صراحة يا أختي هذا إحساس خاص بك فقط, فانا بعدما إخترت المسيحية (كنت صابئي سابقاً) لم إشكك يوماً في إختياري و لم أفكر يوماً إني خطأ, لأن إختياري نابع عن قراءة و فحص و ليس عن ولادة و وراثة
> 
> الرب ينور طريقك.



*انا اتمنى اكون فى نص شجاعتك واتحول لديانة او حتى اختار البقاء على ديانتى وعلى فكرة فى فترة من الفترات قلت هعمل زى المسلمين وانسى المسيحية واستمر فى حياتى وخلاص مش عرفت حاجة بتقولى ارجعى ودورى تانى 
بس كل ما اقرب من دين اخاف اصدقه احسن يطلع غلط ؟؟؟ وخصوصا كل ما اتخيل يوم القيامة ويطلع دينى غلط والعذاب وكده بترعب من فكرة انى اختار دين ........*

*ميرسى لردك واسفة انى تعباك معايا *


----------



## Light Of Christianity (9 يونيو 2009)

> ختى العزيزه
> الله خلق الكون كله ,ووضع له قوانين ونظم يمشى الكون عليه
> مثل نظريه الجازبيه جذب الشمس للكواكب والكواكب للاقمار وفى الفضاء الفسيح خلق النجوم والنيازك والمذنبات والشعب
> والمجرات وكل مجره لها مجموعه كواكب يحكمها قوانين فلكيه وفيزيائيه
> ...



*ميرسى ليك جدا على ردك بس فعلا انا بصلى ليه وببكى كتير بس مفيش فايدة وبدأت افقد الامل فى انى اثبت على دين   *


----------



## Light Of Christianity (9 يونيو 2009)

> ]دخلتى قلبى اختى الحبيبه بسرعه غريبه وانا اقرا ردك
> بس اسمحى لى اقول لكى كل اانتى كتبتيه انا كتبته وبالذات موضع عذاب القبر والخوف الذى كان مسيطر على كل افكارى وخصوصا قبل النوم شى مرعب اختى الحبيبه مقدر هذا الاحساس لانى ببساطه عشته سنين طويله
> لن اطيل عليك واتمنى لما يكون لديك وقت تقراى هذا الرابط
> وركزى شويه على مشاركاتى
> ...



*ميرسى ليك جدا وحاضر اكيد هراجع الرابط وابقى اقولك راى *


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (9 يونيو 2009)

دخولك لهذا المنتدى هو  اكبر دليل على شجاعتكى الكامله 
بس المهم هو ترك الخوف الذى يسيطر عليكى وهذا هو عمل الشطيان عدو الخير يملى قلبك بالخوف والرعب 
اذا شعر انكى بداتى تفكرى صح  والدليل هو انكى لاتشعرى بهذا الخوف عندما تقولى لنفسك (انسى المسيحية واستمر فى حياتى وخلاص)
لانى قلت هذه الكلمه بالحرف قبل ان اعرف الحق والحق هو من قال انا هو الطريق والحق والحياه 
الرب ينور طريقك 
اختى الحبيبه 
انتى مصدقانى


----------



## Light Of Christianity (9 يونيو 2009)

> دخولك لهذا المنتدى هو اكبر دليل على شجاعتكى الكامله
> بس المهم هو ترك الخوف الذى يسيطر عليكى وهذا هو عمل الشطيان عدو الخير يملى قلبك بالخوف والرعب
> اذا شعر انكى بداتى تفكرى صح والدليل هو انكى لاتشعرى بهذا الخوف عندما تقولى لنفسك (انسى المسيحية واستمر فى حياتى وخلاص)
> لانى قلت هذه الكلمه بالحرف قبل ان اعرف الحق والحق هو من قال انا هو الطريق والحق والحياه
> ...



*مصدقاك طبعا بس اعمل ايه عشان اتخلص من الخوف اللى جوايا واتاكد من الدين اللى هختاره ازاى؟؟
وكمان ساعات بقرا مقالات او اشوف افلام وثائقية عن الاديان وكده تاكدلى ان ولا دين المفروض ادخل فيه 
وانه الزمن ده الصح فيه انه اخلنى لادينية 
انا مش عارفة الصح فين ........؟؟؟

صليلى كتير اوى ياثابت بيسوع *


----------



## antonius (9 يونيو 2009)

> ربنا اللى بتتكلم الاديان السماوية عن وجوده وذكرت بغض النظر عن طبيعته بعبده .اللى خلق ادم وحواء وخلقنى وخلق كل الناس انا مؤمنة بيه وبعبده
> لكن الاديان بجد حاجة متعبة كل دين فى مشاكل وكل دين فى ملايين بتشكك فيه المسلمين بيشككوا فى المسيحية والمسيحية تشكك فى الاسلام وساعات تحس انه كل جانب معاه حق


ومن يقرر ما هو السماوي من غيره؟؟ 
اختي العزيزة....انه انتي! 
انا كنت في مرحلة الحاد او لا دين منذ ما يقارب السنتين..وصدقيني..الشيطان لحد الان يحاول دائما ارجاعي لها...ولكني...قعدت ورأيت تعاليم الاديان التي اطلقتي عليها سماوية...فرأيت منها ما تعليمه سماوي! ومنه ما تعليمه ارضي!  رايت واحدا يوافق كل زمان ومكان..واخر مستحيل !!
والاله بالمناسبة يختلف بين من اطلقتي عليهم "ديانات سماوية" ..من صفات وجوهر وطبيعة وقدرة وقداسة..ألخ..وهذه معضلة!
..
اما عن المشاكل ...فارجو ان تراسليني او تضعي مواضيع فيما تظنيه مشاكل بالدين المسيحي..علنا نستطيع معا حلها..



> *وان ملت للمسيحية اقرا مقال يميلنى للاسلام وان ملت للاسلام اقرا مقال تانى يرجعنى للمسيحية فزهقت وقلت اكبر منهم خالص لان فعلا تعبت وفكرة انك تدور على دين دى صعبة لان بيفضل جواك وسواس انا اخترت غلط انا اخترت غلط ؟؟؟*


الاختيار يأتي بعد التأكد من الشيء..بعد ان يختفي صوت "انا اخترت غلط"


> *بس اللى بحاول اوصل ليه ربنا هيحاسبنى على ايه وليه يحاسبنى على حاجة انا مليش ذنب فيها ليه مش ينزل رسل لحد يوم القيامة مش ذنبى انه مفيش وحى ولا رسل ولا حد يعتمد فى قوله بالنسبة للدين *


الرب نزل رسل..وقال كلمته..ومعجزاته موجودة لحد يومنا والى يوم القيامة..
صحيح الوحي انتهى..ولكن هناك من يعتمد قوله...انه الكتاب المقدس...
اقرأي الكتاب المقدس..والقران..وادرسيهما..وانا متاكد انكي ستميلين لواحد منهما اكثر...وليكن ذلك اختياركي..,هذا ان كنتي معترفة بوجود الله.....هذا رأيي المتواضع....وهذه النصيحة لن يعطيكي اياها مسلم..
والسلام



> من يؤذينى اتركه لربى فهو من سيحاسبه انا مؤمنة بربنا جدا وبحبه بس فكرة انى اتبع محمد مثلا ودينه فمش مريحانى لان هو شخصية غير مفهومة اصلا واى حديث بتلاقى نقيضه وكذلك القران الناسخ والمنسوخ وغيره
> يعنى مليان مشاكل وغير مقنع اصلا وفكرة ان الكعبة بيت ربنا يعنى ايه بييت ربنا انا مش فاهمة ... وغيره طبعا


جيد..المهم انكي تفكرين..هذا هو المهم..
* 
*


> المسيحية فكرة ان ربنا يبذل ابنه الوحيد لخلصنا وربنا مش قادر يخلصنا من فوق ربنا قدرته كبيرة


من قال لكي انه مش قادر؟؟ ابدا ابدا...الرب قادر على كل شيء..ولكن هناك اسباب واسباب...تلخصها الاية..."هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد من اجله"..فالله اوضح نفسه تمام الوضوع بتجسده وفدائه..وبين كل ما كان خفي!..(اعتراضكي السابق في قولكي ما ذنبي ان الله لم يعمل شيء)..


> *جدا ولو قولتلى اومال احنا هنعرف منين انه خلصنا لو مش ارسل ابنه واتصلب امامنا جميعا هقولك ما معظم علاقتنا بربنا غيبيات اشمعنى دى اللى لازم نشوفها كان قال لاحد الانبياء انه سمحنا وخلصنا وفدانا مش لازم الموضوع ده كله ؟؟ *


لا تنسي ان بصعود المسيح..حل الروح القدس على البشر..والمؤمن يستطيع ان يحرك الجبال بايمانه! واقرأي عن معجزات القديسين لتعرفي كم انها عظيمة..
انا لم اشهد الكثير من المعجزات..ابي شهد اكثر مني..ولكني شهدت معجزة لن انساها ما حييت...عانت جدتي (ام ابي) من شلل نصفي..ولم تكن تستطيع الحركة..او الوقوف..وعمرها يتجاوز الخمسة والسبعين..وفي يوم من الايام..دخلت عليها عمتي للغرفة..فاذا بها واقفة منتصبة...ففزعت عمتي واجلستها خوفا عليها وقالت لها...كيف وقفتي؟ فقالت لها جدتي..دخلت علي امراة ووصفتها(ووصفها يطابق صورة العذراء المعروفة) واوقفتني ولم استطيع الجلوس بعدها (لانها لا تستطيع الحركة)!!!!....ومضى على تلك الحادثة سبع سنين..وجدتي لا تزال تمشي بالعكاز حتى اليوم..بالرغم من شللها النصفي الذي لم يغب عنها!


----------



## Light Of Christianity (9 يونيو 2009)

> ومن يقرر ما هو السماوي من غيره؟؟
> اختي العزيزة....انه انتي!
> انا كنت في مرحلة الحاد او لا دين منذ ما يقارب السنتين..وصدقيني..الشيطان لحد الان يحاول دائما ارجاعي لها...ولكني...قعدت ورأيت تعاليم الاديان التي اطلقتي عليها سماوية...فرأيت منها ما تعليمه سماوي! ومنه ما تعليمه ارضي! رايت واحدا يوافق كل زمان ومكان..واخر مستحيل !!
> والاله بالمناسبة يختلف بين من اطلقتي عليهم "ديانات سماوية" ..من صفات وجوهر وطبيعة وقدرة وقداسة..ألخ..وهذه معضلة!
> ...



*تمام جدااا*



> الاختيار يأتي بعد التأكد من الشيء..بعد ان يختفي صوت "انا اخترت غلط"



*المشكلة انه مش راضى يختفى زى ما ثابت بيسوع كاتب فى اول موضوعه بتاع حيران لو المسيح فى المسيحية مش ربنا كنت دخلت فيها بدون تفكير لكن جزء انه ربنا ده بيخلى الواحد كل شوية يعيد التفكير*



> الرب نزل رسل..وقال كلمته..ومعجزاته موجودة لحد يومنا والى يوم القيامة..
> صحيح الوحي انتهى..ولكن هناك من يعتمد قوله...انه الكتاب المقدس...
> اقرأي الكتاب المقدس..والقران..وادرسيهما..وانا متاكد انكي ستميلين لواحد منهما اكثر...وليكن ذلك اختياركي..,هذا ان كنتي معترفة بوجود الله.....هذا رأيي المتواضع....وهذه النصيحة لن يعطيكي اياها مسلم..
> والسلام



*نصيحة حلوة بس انا بخاف لما بميل لواحد منهم وكمان اما تكون كنت مؤمن بحاجة اوووى وعمرك ماتخيلت انها تطلع غلط وتتصدم بعدها كذا صدمة ورا بعض مبتبقاش فاهم اللى بيحصل ومش قادر تصدق غيره رغم انك عارف انه فى خلل*



> من قال لكي انه مش قادر؟؟ ابدا ابدا...الرب قادر على كل شيء..ولكن هناك اسباب واسباب...تلخصها الاية..."هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد من اجله"..فالله اوضح نفسه تمام الوضوع بتجسده وفدائه..وبين كل ما كان خفي!..(اعتراضكي السابق في قولكي ما ذنبي ان الله لم يعمل شيء)..


*
يعنى الصلب كان هدفه كمان ان ربنا يعلن نفسه لينا ؟؟.. طيب ليه ساعات بحس ان المسيحين برغم انهم مؤمنين ان الاب والابن متساويين فى الجوهر بيقدسوا الابن اكتر يعنى ديما المسيح هو المفضل (مش لقيت ليها معنى تانى)*


> لا تنسي ان بصعود المسيح..حل الروح القدس على البشر..والمؤمن يستطيع ان يحرك الجبال بايمانه! واقرأي عن معجزات القديسين لتعرفي كم انها عظيمة..


*واكيد حضرتك بتسمع اللى المسلمين بيقولوه ان المعجزات اللى بيعملها القديسين والظهورات كلها خدع ومش حقيقة وبصراحة انا مشوفتش معجزات عشان ااكد فمش عارفة اصدق مين فى النقطة دى؟؟؟!!*


> انا لم اشهد الكثير من المعجزات..ابي شهد اكثر مني..ولكني شهدت معجزة لن انساها ما حييت...عانت جدتي (ام ابي) من شلل نصفي..ولم تكن تستطيع الحركة..او الوقوف..وعمرها يتجاوز الخمسة والسبعين..وفي يوم من الايام..دخلت عليها عمتي للغرفة..فاذا بها واقفة منتصبة...ففزعت عمتي واجلستها خوفا عليها وقالت لها...كيف وقفتي؟ فقالت لها جدتي..دخلت علي امراة ووصفتها(ووصفها يطابق صورة العذراء المعروفة) واوقفتني ولم استطيع الجلوس بعدها (لانها لا تستطيع الحركة)!!!!....ومضى على تلك الحادثة سبع سنين..وجدتي لا تزال تمشي بالعكاز حتى اليوم..بالرغم من شللها النصفي الذي لم يغب عنها!



*سبحان الله بجد وربنا يخليهالك *


----------



## new ager (9 يونيو 2009)

يا سلام يا نو ريليجن

بتتكلمي بلسان حالي تمام

لاني ملحده من ناحيه عدم الايمان بصحه هذه الاديان اصلا و جزء من كدا بيرجع للمناظرات الاسلاميه المسيحيه خاصه مناظره احمد ديدات و لكني مؤمنه بوجود الله هل هي تربيه ام شعور خفي هوا اعلم بقي بس برتاح اوي لفكره انه موجود و بحبها

و ساعات بقول شيلي من مخك يعني هنموت كلنا زي الكلاب و القطط و مافيش حاجه تفرقنا عنهم لاننا شكل من اشكال الحياه

بس بقعد اقول الانسان و تفكيره و ابداعه دا كله غلط يعني

و ادخل منتديات الملحدين الاقيهم جافيين جدا و متهجمين و ساخرين حتي لو لاشئ

و ابتديت الاقي الراحه في ال new age و البوذيه و النيرفانا الي حد ما بس برضه ما بتقدمش حلول وافيه اوي

و مش عارفه هكمل الحياه دي ازاي لحد سن 50 ولا 60 و انا صغيره اصلا

معلش يمكن اموت و ارتاح بقي بس مين يضمن راحتي

دي اول مشاركه ليا هنا

ارجو ان ما يكونش حد زعل مني و شكرا

يهديني و يهديكي بقي


----------



## antonius (9 يونيو 2009)

*



المشكلة انه مش راضى يختفى زى ما ثابت بيسوع كاتب فى اول موضوعه بتاع حيران لو المسيح فى المسيحية مش ربنا كنت دخلت فيها بدون تفكير لكن جزء انه ربنا ده بيخلى الواحد كل شوية يعيد التفكير

أنقر للتوسيع...

*اختي الفاضلة..الشك ليس اثم...كلنا نمر بلحضات شك..حتى القديسين مروا بها..بل انفسهم تلاميذ المسيح مروا بها...وهذا في الانجيل..
اما موضوع ان المسيح ربنا..فاسمحي لي بملاحضة عن رأيي في السبب.... انا اعتقد ان المجتمع الاسلامي الذي نعيش فيه جعل الامر في اعيننا كالجريمة .. ولكن لو كنتي اوربية او امريكية...لما وجدتي امر التجسد بهذه الغرابة!! ولولا تكريه المسلمين بعقيدتنا لمدة قرون..لما حدث ذلك ايضا ولما ارتبتم للفكرة! فانتم مؤمنون بالله! وعليكم ان تؤمنوا بانه غير محدود القدرة..وان كان غير محدود القدرة فان بامكانه التجسد ان اختار ذلك..وذلك ما نؤمن بانه حصل في خطة الفداء..
*



نصيحة حلوة بس انا بخاف لما بميل لواحد منهم وكمان اما تكون كنت مؤمن بحاجة اوووى وعمرك ماتخيلت انها تطلع غلط وتتصدم بعدها كذا صدمة ورا بعض مبتبقاش فاهم اللى بيحصل ومش قادر تصدق غيره رغم انك عارف انه فى خلل

أنقر للتوسيع...

*ولكن علينا ان ننتصر على الخوف ولا ندعه يعيقنا عن الله! 
والمسيح قال..فتشوا في الكتب فهي التي تشهد لي..
اما من يعرف ان في عقيدته خلل ولا يتركها..فهو مسكين يستحق ان نصلي له!! او منافق!!
*



يعنى الصلب كان هدفه كمان ان ربنا يعلن نفسه لينا ؟؟..

أنقر للتوسيع...

*اكيد..انه احد الاسباب...فالمسيح بتجسده حقق لنا عدة امور وليس فقط الفداء..
*



 طيب ليه ساعات بحس ان المسيحين برغم انهم مؤمنين ان الاب والابن متساويين فى الجوهر بيقدسوا الابن اكتر يعنى ديما المسيح هو المفضل (مش لقيت ليها معنى تانى)

أنقر للتوسيع...

*انا صراحة لم المس ذلك! ولكن ايماننا بان الاب والابن واحد...واظن..ان سبب قولكي امران..عل الجواب احدهما رغم اني لم امر بما تقولين كما اسلفت..
الاول: انهم لا يحبذون استخدام كلمة "الله" لان المسلمين يستعملونها كثيرا...وهذا موجود عند كثير من المسيحيين في المناطق الاسلامية..فتجديهم يسلعملون "ربنا" و"المسيح" اكثر! 
والثاني: ان المسيح هو الذي تجسد ورأيناه..وعشنا معه وهو الذي يدور حوله الانجيل! ..!!!
ولكني عن نفسي وعما رايت وارى...نحن لا نفعل كما تقولين..وشخصيا لا اهتم..لان الاب والابن واحد..
*



واكيد حضرتك بتسمع اللى المسلمين بيقولوه ان المعجزات اللى بيعملها القديسين والظهورات كلها خدع ومش حقيقة وبصراحة انا مشوفتش معجزات عشان ااكد فمش عارفة اصدق مين فى النقطة دى؟؟؟!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*نعم سمعت..ولكن هناك من المعجزات ما هو شاخص لليوم..
ساعطيكي مثال..
اقرأي عن القديس شربل..وقصته..والتي لم تكن من زمان بعيد ابدا !! 
وكتاب "بستان الرهبان"...
او
اذهبي لكنيسة القيامة ونارها الغير حارقة! والتي مصورة بالفيديو..وموجودة على النت..
او اذهبي لسوريا وسترين الجبل المشقوق الذي شق لاجل ان تخلص القديسة تقلا...وهناك كنيسة..نسيت اسمها..تحوي ايقونة للعذراء..وفي الايقونة ثلاث ايدي للعذراء..احداها لم تكن موجودة وانما ظهرت بمعجزة..
ناهيكي عن معجزات ذرف الزيت.....والتي اذكر ان كان لي صديق ...كان عندهم انجيل ينضح زيتا في البيت..ولكني لم اره للاسف..!!!! ولكن هناك الكثير من الايقونات..تنضح زيتا..زوري الموقع التالي
http://www.newmiracles.org/detroit.htm
...وساكتفي بهذا


> *سبحان الله بجد وربنا يخليهالك*



شكرا يا اختي..يخليلِك كل اهلك ..ويحفظهم..ويظللهم بنوره المجيد


----------



## antonius (9 يونيو 2009)

> لاني ملحده من ناحيه عدم الايمان بصحه هذه الاديان اصلا و جزء من كدا بيرجع للمناظرات الاسلاميه المسيحيه خاصه مناظره احمد ديدات و لكني مؤمنه بوجود الله هل هي تربيه ام شعور خفي هوا اعلم بقي بس برتاح اوي لفكره انه موجود و بحبها


يمكنكي سؤال الاخوة بمواضيع في هذا القسم..او مراسلتي..فيما جعلكي لا تصدقين المسيحية بسبب الشيخ احمد ديدات..غفر له الرب ورحمه..


> و ادخل منتديات الملحدين الاقيهم جافيين جدا و متهجمين و ساخرين حتي لو لاشئ


مشكلتي مهعم هي انعدام وجود شيء اسمه "مبدأ" او "قيم" ولست هنا ادافع عن القيم! ولكني تماما ضد مجتمع عبثي!
وانظري حال المجتمع وكيف تفكك في اوربا بسبب الالحاد..


> معلش يمكن اموت و ارتاح بقي بس مين يضمن راحتي


المسيح وحده يضمن...يقول
من امن بي ولو مات فسيحيا...
اقرأي وابحثي جيدا اختي انتي ايضا..كما نصيحتي للاخت نو ريليجن...فالكتب تشهد له


----------



## new ager (9 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يخليك

و ليا عوده قريبا

و شكرا


----------



## Strident (9 يونيو 2009)

أولاً و قبل كل شيء أقول أني مسيحي...

ثانياً: بصراحة يا أنطونيوس أختلف معك في حكمك على الملحدين أو على الأقل الملحدين في مجتمعنا....بصراحة أنا أحترم جرأتهم...و أنهم يحكمون عقلهم...أعتقد الملحد أفضل كثيراً من الذي سلم عقله للخرافة...

فإن الملحد، عندما يبحث عن الحق، يؤمن به دون تحامل...بينما من يعيش في الخرافة تجده معدوم العقل و المنطق...و اظن هذا واضح جداً في المناقشات هنا

نعم أحياناً - بل أكاد أقول غالباً - يكونون جافين...أو متعجرفين...لكن يجب أن نقدر أنه مكبوت في هذا المجتمع المتخلف، و لا يقدر أن يبوح بما يفكر به...

و أيضاً يجب أن ندرك أن المحبة الحقيقية هي من المسيح...لذلك فهم معذورون...مثلهم مثل كل المؤمنين بأديان أخرى...

حسناً هم جافين...لكن بصراحة هل المسلمين أدفأ؟!

بصراحة: أنا أرى كل ملحد، مهتم بموضوع الأديان و البحث (لأن هناك من هم لا يكترثون أصلاً بهذه النقطة و البحث فيها)، أنه سينتهي مسيحي لا محالة!


أما الأخت new ager

نعم..جميل أن ترتاحي لفكرة أن الله موجود...
لكن دعيني أقول لك شيئاً أكثر:

ليس فقط موجود...بل يحبك جداً...يحبك لذاتك...لنفسك...و لو كنت وحيدة في هذا العالم لأحبك أيضاً بنفس المقدار...

و أحبك،  و يحبك إلى المنتهى...إلى أقصى درجة...
و يتألم جداً إن أصابك شيء أو حزنت...

لكنه يتألم أيضاً أنك إلى الآن لم تعرفيه...لكنه سيظل إلى آخر نسمة من حياتك يعتني بك و يطلبك ليريحك...
حتى لو رفضتيه مراراً لن يتوقف


----------



## Kerya_Layson (9 يونيو 2009)

_*ياختى العزيزه نو ريليجيون

من قال لكى ان المسيحيه هى روح فقط؟؟؟!!!!
المسيحيه يااختى هى تحترم العقل وتتماشى مع افكاره تماما تماما
بكل منطقيه وتفكير سوف تجدى ان المسيحيه طريق الكمال
اما عن بعض النقاط التى يعتقد البعض انها صعبهالفهم مثل الثالوث القدس والاهوت والناسوت

كلها مواضيع توافق العقل ولا تختلف معه فقط اذا فهمت بالشكل الصحيح
وليس بالطريقه الذى يريد البعض بها ان ينشئو ثالوث جديد لا نسمع عنه طوال حياه الكون فالثالوث المقدس كائن منذ الازل
 وهذه النقطه يمكنك طرح موضوع جديد ونتحاور فيه بكل محبه

فاود ان اقول لكى ان المسيحيه توافق العقل يعنى واحد +واحد= اتنين وليس اخر
لاكن الطبيعه المسيحيه تحتم علينا نحن ابناء المسيح ان نحيا كما علمنا بكل محبه وكل روحانيه
بلا رياء بلا غش بلا مكر  بكل تواضع القلب وانكار للذات والخدمه المستمره
علشان كده بنقول على الرهبان البتوليين انهم الملائكه الارضيين او البشر السمائيين
لانهم يحيو على الارض وكائنهم ملائكه وليس كباقى البشر الذي كل هدفهم هو شهوة العين شهوه الجسد تعظم المعيشه
لا يااختى الحبيبه لا
فالمسيحيه هى الطريق الذى به نعرف المحبه فيقول القديس عن الله
الله محبه من يثبت فى المحبه يثبت فى الله والله فيه
ولعل من ابرز الامور التى تميز المسيحيه عن سائر الاديان هى المحبه
فلا تجدى فى اسماء الله الحسنى ال99 اسم المحب مثلا رغم ان المحبه هى اساس المسيحيه
فبالمحبه قدم الله زاته عنا نحن البشر لكى يعطينا اروع مثال للتضحيه من اجلنا نحن الخطاه
وبالمحبه ايضا يرد الشهداء الذى يستشهدون على اسم المسيح لكى يقدمو للمسيح ولو جزء بسيط مما هو قدمه لسائر البشريه
المسيحيه ليس فقط عقل وروح بل هى حياه
حياتنا لابد ان تكون كمثل المسيح الذى اعطى اروع مثال اتى الى العالم كله منذ ادم وحتى المجىء الثانى
اروع مثال فى المحبه....احبنا نحن الخطاه
اروع مثال فى القوة... من مثله صنع كل هذه المعجزات والعجائب
اروع مثال فى عظاته وكلماته...احتارو فى امره الكتبه والفريسين والصدوقيون والناموسيين والرومانين كلهم لم يستطيعوا ان يمسكوا كلمه عليه لانه كان يكلمهم بقوة وليس مثل باقى البشر وهو متجسد من علو مجده
ايضا اروع مثال لانكار الذات ...فهو الملك السماوى الذى اتى من قمه مجده واتضع فى صورة عبد لكى يحمل الامنا ويتحملها عنا ويعيش فى وسطنا لكى ما نسير على خطواته ونحاول ان نمشى  بطريقته
اروع مثال فى التعليم...فهو المعلم الصالح الذى كون 12 تلميذ كلهم استشهدوا ماعدا واحد واستشهدوا ليبرهنوا على محبتهم للمسيح
اروع مثال للفداء.... فمن ذا الذى يحبك حتى ان يضع ذاته عنك ويضحى بحياته من اجل احبائه هى اعظم محبه 
اروع مثال للقدوسيه والبر.... فقد عاش على الارض منزة تماما عن الخطيه بخلاف باقى البشر , عاش قدوس بار كلماته  كذهب واطياب تهدى النفوس وتشفى المرضى وتهون من الناس
ها هو مسيحنا يااخى العزيزه
امام كل هذه الروائع فى شخصه الفريد لما كان هنا علىا لارض ترا من يعطيكى اعظم مثال الا شخصه الحبيب؟؟؟؟!!!!
 ارجوا منك ان تقبلى المسيح بحب وفرح لا بعقلا اصم يصنع قوانين صماء المسيحيه بعيده كل البعد عنها

اذا ما اقتنعتى باى شىء فى المسيحيه  ناقشينا  فى مواضيع جديده ولا تقفلى عقلك وتقولى لا اقتنع عن دون راى للاخر فالانسان قد يخطء حينما يفكر لوحده لاكن قد يصل الى معلومه جديده وهو يفكر مع غيره
المسيح يمد يده لكى كما  شفى مريض بيت حسدا ويفتح اعينك كما افتح اعين المولود اعمى
ساعتها سوف تخبرى بعمله معك بكل محبه وبكل جهار
سوف لا تخافى من الموت فالموت فىا لمسيحيه هو فاصل بين حياتين احداهما على الارض والاخرى فى السماء مع المسيح
سوف تنادين باعلى صوتك لانه يعطيكى القوة التى بها نريدى ان الناس يعرفونه ويتحررون
المسيح يقويكى ويتعامل معكم حيثما تريدى انتى
ولالهنا المجد دائما الى الابد امين*_


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يونيو 2009)

*الأبنة الحبيبة No Religion 
الأبن الحبيب new ager 

لقد أوجعتما قلبي, وكم أشتهيت أن تكونا بجانبي أمسح أدمع الحيرة من أعينكما

سامح الله من جعلكما فى تلك الحيرة

أحبائي, التعامل مع الإله بغاية السهولة, صدقونى أسهل من التعامل مع البشر, الرب طيب, حنون, مُحب, أقرب للإنسان من أبوية

تكلما معه بحب وبقداسة

بحب لأننا نحبه, لأنه خالقنا, لأنه أبونا, وليس أى أب, بل هو أحن الأباء, أطيب الأباء, ليس لحبه حدود

وبقداسة لأنه قدوس, ومطلوب منا أن نقدس فكرنا لنستطيع التواصل معه

لنبدأ الخطوة الأولى

وهى التكلم معه وسكب دموعنا تحت قدميه, وسيأتى سريعا صائحاً

حَوِّلِي عَنِّي عَيْنَيْكِ فَإِنَّهُمَا قَدْ غَلَبَتَانِي ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 يونيو 2009)

No Religion قال:


> *ومن ربك هذا؟ كيف عرفته ؟ وما تعاليمه؟ وكيف عرفت انه حق؟ اسئلة تطرح نفسها...
> يقول المسيح..
> مرقس الأصحاح 16 العدد 16 مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ.
> وعندما يؤمن بالمسيح...شايف "in dark" الي كاتبها؟؟ ستتحول الى "in light" وهذا الفرق العظيم..*
> ...



*أخى نو ريليجن
الأديان السماوية هى اليهودية والمسيحية
واليهودية كتابها السماوى هو التوراه
الذى يتنبأ عن السيد المسيح إلى أن جاء السيدالمسيح وفيه تحققت النبؤات
لذلك المسيحية الأن  أى بعد مجئ المسيح إلى إنقضاء الدهر
هى الديانة الحقيقية
قال السيد المسيح أنا  هو الطريق والحق والحياة 
إقرأ هذا الرابط​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1405764&posted=1#post1405764


----------



## Light Of Christianity (9 يونيو 2009)

> يا سلام يا نو ريليجن
> 
> بتتكلمي بلسان حالي تمام
> 
> ...



*هههههه اولا منورة ثانيا تصدقى ساعات بقول لو ياريت اموت عشان اعرف ايه اللى بعد كده وانا هتصرف مع ربنا محدش ليه دعوة  اصل الموضوع غتت والاديان غير مقنعة اصلا والمناظرات توجع الدماغ وتخلى الواحد يصدع لان اسمع كلمة من المسلم ايوة معاه زنق المسيحى يروح المسيحى رادد اقول ايوة ايوة تمام كده المسيحى معاه حق ويرجع المسلم يرد وارجع اقول الاسلام صح ويرجع المسيحى يرد وارجع اقول المسيحية صح

بس فى جملة سمعتها ظريفة اوى وعجبتنى واحد اجنبى شبه الاديان باليانصيب كل واحد وبخته يايخسر يايكسب بس انا هخسر ازاى لو مش بلعب اصلا ..... انا بقى خراج اللعب حاليا لحين التاكد

بس فكرة وجود ربنا اصلا بتدى راحة للانسان زى ماقلتى يعنى اه فى حاجات احيانا تخليكى تقولى مفيش ربنا بس اعتقاد الانسان فى وجوده بتديه راحة وربنا يدينا طولت العمر انا وانتى لانى برضه يعتبر صغيرة على ده كله وياريت كانت الحاجت دى جت فى وقت متأخر لكن كده هفضل مجننه طول عمرى ... مش هتصدقى انا فرحانة بردك قد ايه اخيرا لقيت حد فى دماغى*


----------



## Light Of Christianity (9 يونيو 2009)

> اختي الفاضلة..الشك ليس اثم...كلنا نمر بلحضات شك..حتى القديسين مروا بها..بل انفسهم تلاميذ المسيح مروا بها...وهذا في الانجيل..
> اما موضوع ان المسيح ربنا..فاسمحي لي بملاحضة عن رأيي في السبب.... انا اعتقد ان المجتمع الاسلامي الذي نعيش فيه جعل الامر في اعيننا كالجريمة .. ولكن لو كنتي اوربية او امريكية...لما وجدتي امر التجسد بهذه الغرابة!! ولولا تكريه المسلمين بعقيدتنا لمدة قرون..لما حدث ذلك ايضا ولما ارتبتم للفكرة! فانتم مؤمنون بالله! وعليكم ان تؤمنوا بانه غير محدود القدرة..وان كان غير محدود القدرة فان بامكانه التجسد ان اختار ذلك..وذلك ما نؤمن بانه حصل في خطة الفداء..



*طيب وليه فى خطة اصلا ؟؟؟ هقولك على حاجة انت عارف لو المسيح مثلا فى صغره زى الاسلام مابيقول اتكلم فى المهد وكبر عكس الناس يعنى اسرع فى معدل نموه او حاجة لكن تخيلى للمسيح كطفل بيلعب مع الاطفال ومفيش فى دماغه لا لاهوت ولا ناسوت ينفى الوهيته من خيالى ؟؟!! فاهمنى

*


> ولكن علينا ان ننتصر على الخوف ولا ندعه يعيقنا عن الله!
> والمسيح قال..فتشوا في الكتب فهي التي تشهد لي..
> اما من يعرف ان في عقيدته خلل ولا يتركها..فهو مسكين يستحق ان نصلي له!! او منافق!!



*هههههه بس انا مش منافقة متقلقش وصدقنى الا الدين محدش يقدر ينافق فيه 
بس فى حاجات بتحكمنى انك فى مجتمع مسلم وتربية وخلفية مسلمة فانت طلعت على جملة لا استحالة الاسلام يكون غلط اكيد انا اللى غلط فده بياخد وقت عشان تتخلص منه وان اتخلصت منه بتاخدد وقت لحد ما تصدق انك ممكن تكون مقتنع بديانة تانية الموضوع معقد صدقنى

*


> انا صراحة لم المس ذلك! ولكن ايماننا بان الاب والابن واحد...واظن..ان سبب قولكي امران..عل الجواب احدهما رغم اني لم امر بما تقولين كما اسلفت..
> الاول: انهم لا يحبذون استخدام كلمة "الله" لان المسلمين يستعملونها كثيرا...وهذا موجود عند كثير من المسيحيين في المناطق الاسلامية..فتجديهم يسلعملون "ربنا" و"المسيح" اكثر!
> والثاني: ان المسيح هو الذي تجسد ورأيناه..وعشنا معه وهو الذي يدور حوله الانجيل! ..!!!
> ولكني عن نفسي وعما رايت وارى...نحن لا نفعل كما تقولين..وشخصيا لا اهتم..لان الاب والابن واحد..



*اهااا اوكى تمام تم توضيح دى 

*


> نعم سمعت..ولكن هناك من المعجزات ما هو شاخص لليوم..
> ساعطيكي مثال..
> اقرأي عن القديس شربل..وقصته..والتي لم تكن من زمان بعيد ابدا !!
> وكتاب "بستان الرهبان"...
> ...



*انا شوفت موضوع النار ده على اليوتيوب اكيد وطبعا المسلمين معلقين انها خدعة برضه بس هى فعلا غريبة 
ومتنفعش تبقى خددعة ؟؟ عموما ميرسى ليك وهراجع الرابط اكيد

*


> مشكلتي مهعم هي انعدام وجود شيء اسمه "مبدأ" او "قيم" ولست هنا ادافع عن القيم! ولكني تماما ضد مجتمع عبثي!
> وانظري حال المجتمع وكيف تفكك في اوربا بسبب الالحاد..



*المبدأ والقيم هى قناعات يااخى الفاضل برأى ليس لها علاقة بالدين مالدين بيقول لاتسرق لاتقتل لاتزنى ومع ذلك فى متدينين بيعملوا كده 

*


> المسيح وحده يضمن...يقول
> من امن بي ولو مات فسيحيا...
> اقرأي وابحثي جيدا اختي انتي ايضا..كما نصيحتي للاخت نو ريليجن...فالكتب تشهد له



*بقرا كتييييير والله وربنا يهدينا*


----------



## Light Of Christianity (9 يونيو 2009)

> اذا ما اقتنعتى باى شىء فى المسيحيه ناقشينا فى مواضيع جديده ولا تقفلى عقلك وتقولى لا اقتنع عن دون راى للاخر فالانسان قد يخطء حينما يفكر لوحده لاكن قد يصل الى معلومه جديده وهو يفكر مع غيره
> المسيح يمد يده لكى كما  شفى مريض بيت حسدا ويفتح اعينك كما افتح اعين المولود اعمى
> ساعتها سوف تخبرى بعمله معك بكل محبه وبكل جهار
> سوف لا تخافى من الموت فالموت فىا لمسيحيه هو فاصل بين حياتين احداهما على الارض والاخرى فى السماء مع المسيح
> ...



*جميل جدا كلامك كله جميل بس انا مش قافلة عقلى انا قريت لدرجة انى زهقت وتعبت لانى مش عارفة اقتنع بأى دين 
وزى ماقولت لو المسيح مش هوربنا فى المسيحية كان الموضوع بقى سهل جدا وبعدين فكرة انه شفى العميان والمرضى وكده اعتقد مش هو اول حد يعمل كده ومش اول حد يبقى فى ايده معجزات 
وكمان فى رأى بيقولك ليه ميكونش كتبة الاناجيل وهمونا بكونه الرب حققوا النبؤات اللى فى العهد القديم فى العهد جديد واعتقد دى مش صعبة لا ولا واحد فينا كان شاهد عيان على الكتابة ولا المسيح نفسه والاناجيل اتكتبت بعد المسيح بفترة ويقال ان خلال الفترة كل الناس كانت مؤمنة بانه مجرد انسان عادى؟؟!!
كمان اعتقد حضرتك عارف ان البشارات فى تشابه بينها فى الايات وترتيبها واحيانا حتى فى الالفاظ وده غريييييييييب ..... 

انا مش رافضى اقتنع بس زى مابقولك كل دين فى نقط تخليك تفكر كتير قبل ماتقتنع بيها 

*


----------



## Light Of Christianity (9 يونيو 2009)

> لأبنة الحبيبة no religion
> الأبن الحبيب new ager
> 
> لقد أوجعتما قلبي, وكم أشتهيت أن تكونا بجانبي أمسح أدمع الحيرة من أعينكما
> ...



*اولا ميرسى جدااااا لرد حضرتك الجميل ده وانا بجد مش ملحدة انا مؤمنة بربنا بغض النظر عن هو مين اله الاسلام او المسيح او غيره حتى ..... وببكى له وبطلب منه يرشدنى بس مفيش فايدة مش حاسة بحاجة 

يبقى ايه الحل؟؟؟

*


> أخى نو ريليجن
> الأديان السماوية هى اليهودية والمسيحية
> واليهودية كتابها السماوى هو التوراه
> الذى يتنبأ عن السيد المسيح إلى أن جاء السيدالمسيح وفيه تحققت النبؤات
> ...



*طيب وليه الاسلام مش سماوى يعنى ؟؟؟ مش ممكن يكون محمد كان نبى ..... حتى فى الحلم ولا حاجة
اصل ايه المشكلة يعنى بالعكس الاسلام فى كام نقطة كويسة بغض النظر عن القران والسنة 
ان ربنا واحد واحنا منعرفش عنه اى حاجة ... وان محمد نبى لا اكتر ولا اقل ....

بس هو ليه ربنا بيختار ناس معينة من الناس ويقولهم على الوحى يعنى مش دول كده يبقى ربنا فضلهم علينا رغم انه بيقول البشر كلهم سواسيه ؟؟؟ اشمعنى دول يبقوا على اتصال بيه ؟؟ هما احسن مننا فى ايه؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يونيو 2009)

*


no religion قال:



اولا ميرسى جدااااا لرد حضرتك الجميل ده وانا بجد مش ملحدة انا مؤمنة بربنا بغض النظر عن هو مين اله الاسلام او المسيح او غيره حتى ..... وببكى له وبطلب منه يرشدنى بس مفيش فايدة مش حاسة بحاجة 

يبقى ايه الحل؟؟؟



أنقر للتوسيع...




أعلم إنك لست ملحدة, وإنك لا دينية, أعرف ذلك, ويوجد أمثالك ملايين من المسلمين, وهذا نتيجة عولمة المعلومات, وهذا أمر طبيعي, فصدمة المسلمين فى عقيدتهم زلزلت كل شئ فى حياتهم, ولن يمضي أكثر من جيل ولن يكون للإسلام أثر فى العالم

أما عن عدم إحساسك بعدم أستجابة السماء لبكائك فهذا بحاجة لجلسة مع نفسك, لابد من وجود شئ بحاجة للتغيير

لابد أن تكونى صادقة, فأنت تعلمين بالتأكيد إننا ليس بمقدورنا خداع الإله, لأنه عالم بأدق تفاصيل أفكارنا, ولا شئ خفي عنه

أما عن ردك على مارثا المصرية, فلى تعليق بسيط

ليس من الصواب مناقشة الأمور المسيحية بعقلية إسلامية, لأنك لن تصلى لنتيجة

وأمامك القرآن والأحاديث وما فيهما من أمور صارت عاراً على أمة الإسلام, وهم صامتون لا يجدون رداً سوى اللجوء للإساءة أو مهاجمة المسيحية

تواصلى مع الإله بالصلاة وتعرفي عليه فى الكتاب المقدس, وأنصحك بقرأة إنجيل متى فى البداية

ولينير المسيح قلبك وفكرك وحياتك *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 يونيو 2009)

no religion قال:


> *اولا ميرسى جدااااا لرد حضرتك الجميل ده وانا بجد مش ملحدة انا مؤمنة بربنا بغض النظر عن هو مين اله الاسلام او المسيح او غيره حتى ..... وببكى له وبطلب منه يرشدنى بس مفيش فايدة مش حاسة بحاجة
> 
> يبقى ايه الحل؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*لأ محمد ليس نبى ولكنة مدعى النبوة 
وقد قال السيد المسيح
أن أى نبى بعده يكون كاذب
ليس محمد نبى ولا فى الحلم حتى  ...
ولذلك ليس الإسلام دين سماوى وإنما إدعاء كاذب وسبب هلاك كثيرين
والدليل على ذلك
هل ربنا ممكن يغير وصاياه
فى الإنجيل والتوراة قال لا تقتل
فى الإسلام يدعوا إلى القتال والجهاد
وحتى لا أطيل إقرأى الوصايا العشر التى أعطاها الرب لموسى سفر الخروج الإصحاح20 
وإقرأى  تعاليم السيد المسيح  فى إنجيل متى الإصحاح الخامس والسادس
ستجدى الإنجيل والتوراة نفس التعاليم
أما الإسلام فهو العكس 
هل عندك تفسير لذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس هو ليه ربنا بيختار ناس معينة من الناس ويقولهم على الوحى يعنى مش دول كده يبقى ربنا فضلهم علينا رغم انه بيقول البشر كلهم سواسيه ؟؟؟ اشمعنى دول يبقوا على اتصال بيه ؟؟ هما احسن مننا فى ايه؟؟

 مين الناس إلى ربنا إختارهم
وأى وحى
,إية حكاية سواسية دية ؟؟؟

أولا الأنبياء الذين تكلم معهم الرب هم انبياء العهد القديم وكانوا يتنباوا بمجيئ المسيح وصلبة وقبامتة
وتم إختيارهم على أساس إيمانهم القوى بالرب 

وبالمسيح تمت النبوأت لذلك أى نبى بعد مجئ المسيح يكون كاذب ​*
*إقرأى سفر الخروخ كامل
وأقرأى التفسير
الرب ينور بصيرتك​*


----------



## Strident (9 يونيو 2009)

No Religion قال:


> *هههههه اولا منورة ثانيا تصدقى ساعات بقول لو ياريت اموت عشان اعرف ايه اللى بعد كده وانا هتصرف مع ربنا محدش ليه دعوة  اصل الموضوع غتت والاديان غير مقنعة اصلا والمناظرات توجع الدماغ وتخلى الواحد يصدع لان اسمع كلمة من المسلم ايوة معاه زنق المسيحى يروح المسيحى رادد اقول ايوة ايوة تمام كده المسيحى معاه حق ويرجع المسلم يرد وارجع اقول الاسلام صح ويرجع المسيحى يرد وارجع اقول المسيحية صح
> *


لن تصلي لشيء بهذه الطريقة...فما ترينه هو مجرد ماتش كورة!
إن كنت تريدين الحق عليك أن تقتنعي أنه يمس حياتك!



No Religion قال:


> *
> بس فى جملة سمعتها ظريفة اوى وعجبتنى واحد اجنبى شبه الاديان باليانصيب كل واحد وبخته يايخسر يايكسب بس انا هخسر ازاى لو مش بلعب اصلا ..... انا بقى خراج اللعب حاليا لحين التاكد
> *


للأسف أنت تبنيت مفهوم خاطئ عن الدين...و ربما بسبب الخلفية الإسلامية...
يبدو أن الدين لا يتعدى عندك (للآن..آمل أن يتغير ذلك قريباً...و أظن سيتغير) أكثر من مجرد صفة Attribute...مجرد وصف أو انتماء...مثله كالاسم مثلاً...كل واحد لازم يكون له اسم...و خلاص! و جميع الأسماء تستاوى بعد ذلك!

لا يا عزيزتي...ليس يانصيب...و كل الأرقام تكون متساوية بعد ذلك...
الدين هو حياتك...كيف ستعيشينها؟ هل ستعيشينها في صراع و عناء...في مرارة و حقد...ام في سلام و حب مثلاً؟ هل في قناعة و شكر و اطمئنان...أم في قلق و اضطراب؟!
إنه ليس مجرد كلمة تكتبينها على البطاقة! او لون تختارينه للتي شيرت...

فكري بهذا: Attribute vs Identity(Definition)



No Religion قال:


> *
> بس فكرة وجود ربنا اصلا بتدى راحة للانسان زى ماقلتى يعنى اه فى حاجات احيانا تخليكى تقولى مفيش ربنا بس اعتقاد الانسان فى وجوده بتديه راحة وربنا يدينا طولت العمر انا وانتى لانى برضه يعتبر صغيرة على ده كله وياريت كانت الحاجت دى جت فى وقت متأخر لكن كده هفضل مجننه طول عمرى ... مش هتصدقى انا فرحانة بردك قد ايه اخيرا لقيت حد فى دماغى*



مجرد وجوده؟ لا أظن...
أعتقد أن وجود الإله يمكن أن يكون فكرة سيئة جداً للبعض:
فإنه عند البعض يكون كرقيب رذيل...لا يتركنا و شأننا...كل فعل نفعله هو يراقبه..و يمنعنا من فعل ما نشتهيه...
إن هذا هو السبب الرئيسي في الإلحاد: ينكرون وجود الإله ليفعلوا ما يحلو لهم دون تأنيب أو تفكير في العاقبة (لا أقول العقاب)

إن عدم وجود إله ربما يكون أفضل للكثيرين ممن يودون ان يفعلوا ما يريدون دون رادع...و يودون لو يختفي أو لا يوجد ليعملوا ما يريدون و يتحرقون به!

لا يا عزيزتي...فكرة وجود الله ربما تكون ثقيلة جداً على البعض...

إنما المريح حقاً أن يكون موجوداً، و يعتني بك عناية فائقة...يحبك و يسندك...يدير الدنيا كلها لأجلك
هذا هو المريح حقاً



No Religion قال:


> *طيب وليه فى خطة اصلا ؟؟؟ هقولك على حاجة انت عارف لو المسيح مثلا فى صغره زى الاسلام مابيقول اتكلم فى المهد وكبر عكس الناس يعنى اسرع فى معدل نموه او حاجة لكن تخيلى للمسيح كطفل بيلعب مع الاطفال ومفيش فى دماغه لا لاهوت ولا ناسوت ينفى الوهيته من خيالى ؟؟!! فاهمنى
> *


أتقبلين أنه مع كونه الله كان يتكلم مع الناس، و يمشي معهم...و لا ترين في هذا مشكلة؟!
و لا تقبلين أن يلعب مع الأطفال؟!

و من قال لك أنه لم يكن يعلم أنه الإله حتى و هو رضيع؟! بالتأكيد كان يعرف!

و بعيد عن الإسلام...المسيح في صغره عمل معجزات...و هذه كلها معروفة...مثلاً في رحلتهم إلى مصر، أثناء هروبهم من هيرودس...حدثت معجزات في الطريق على يد الرضيع يسوع!

لكن ليس ما يقوله الإسلام!
بل أرجوك تساءلي: لماذا الإسلام اختصه بمعجزات الخلق؟ بينما الله نفسه اختص نفسه بهذه الصفة؟!

لماذا قال القرآن عنه: "يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى" ؟؟ و هذه الجملة غصة في حلق المسلمين و يحاولون ابتكار ألاعيب لغوية للهروب منها و لم و لن يستطيعوا!!



No Religion قال:


> *
> هههههه بس انا مش منافقة متقلقش وصدقنى الا الدين محدش يقدر ينافق فيه
> بس فى حاجات بتحكمنى انك فى مجتمع مسلم وتربية وخلفية مسلمة فانت طلعت على جملة لا استحالة الاسلام يكون غلط اكيد انا اللى غلط فده بياخد وقت عشان تتخلص منه وان اتخلصت منه بتاخدد وقت لحد ما تصدق انك ممكن تكون مقتنع بديانة تانية الموضوع معقد صدقنى
> *


*
إلهنا يمكنه أن ينتظرك طويلاً جداً...إنما فقط ان تكوني خلال هذا الوقت الطويل أمينة في البحث عن الإله



No Religion قال:



			انا شوفت موضوع النار ده على اليوتيوب اكيد وطبعا المسلمين معلقين انها خدعة برضه بس هى فعلا غريبة 
ومتنفعش تبقى خددعة ؟؟ عموما ميرسى ليك وهراجع الرابط اكيد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*السلطات الإسرائيلية كل عام تدخل و تتأكد من عدم وجود مواد قابلة للاشتعال داخل القبر
فهم أيضاً لا يحبون المسيحيين لو تعلمين!

و بالتأكيد لو كانوا وجدوا أقل احتمال لخدعة لما سكتوا و أعتقد لا يخافون من أحد!

و هذا لمجد الله...فبهذا يتأكد انها معجزة إلهية!



No Religion قال:


> *المبدأ والقيم هى قناعات يااخى الفاضل برأى ليس لها علاقة بالدين مالدين بيقول لاتسرق لاتقتل لاتزنى ومع ذلك فى متدينين بيعملوا كده
> *


ليس ذنب الدين!!

لكن ماذا ستقولين عن عبادة الشيطان مثلاً؟!
و ماذا ستقولين عن القاعدة و طالبان؟!



No Religion قال:


> *بقرا كتييييير والله وربنا يهدينا*



هناك شيء مهم مع القراءة: و هي أن تقتنعي باهمية الموضوع...و أنه ليس مجرد لمعرفة مين اللي كان صح او كين اللي كسب!!

إنها حياتك و أبديتك...



No Religion قال:


> اولا ميرسى جدااااا لرد حضرتك الجميل ده وانا بجد مش ملحدة انا مؤمنة بربنا بغض النظر عن هو مين اله الاسلام او المسيح او غيره حتى ..... وببكى له وبطلب منه يرشدنى بس مفيش فايدة مش حاسة بحاجة
> [/color][/size]



تعالي لنرى...

كم مرة كادت طوبة من موقع بناء تسقط عليك و لكنها بعدت سنتيمترات؟!
كم مرة كادت سيارة تصدمك و في آخر لحظة توقفت؟!
كم مرة كنت في مشكلة، و تم حلها دون أن تعرفي كيف، و كنت تقولين أحتاج لمعجزة؟!

ما احتمال أن يكون كل ذلك محض صدفة؟! أعطني رقم! أو بالأحرى أعطي نفسك رقم...
ما احتمال أن يتحقق كل هذا معاً؟!

في نظرية الاحتمال...إذا كان احتمال حدوث A هو مثلاً 1%، و حدوث B هو 2%، و حدوث C مثلاً واحد في الألف...فإن نسبة حدوثهم معاً = حاصل ضربهم = 2 في العشرة مليون!

فهل هي صدفة أم أن يسوع يحبك جداً؟!

و كلمة أخيرة:

يسوع ينتظرك و سيظل منتظراً لآخر نفس في حياتك...
"ها أنا واقف على الباب أقرع"


----------



## Light Of Christianity (9 يونيو 2009)

> أعلم إنك لست ملحدة, وإنك لا دينية, أعرف ذلك, ويوجد أمثالك ملايين من المسلمين, وهذا نتيجة عولمة المعلومات, وهذا أمر طبيعي, فصدمة المسلمين فى عقيدتهم زلزلت كل شئ فى حياتهم, ولن يمضي أكثر من جيل ولن يكون للإسلام أثر فى العالم


 تمام بس المشكلة ان محمد نفسه تنبأ بكده 


> أما عن عدم إحساسك بعدم أستجابة السماء لبكائك فهذا بحاجة لجلسة مع نفسك, لابد من وجود شئ بحاجة للتغيير
> 
> لابد أن تكونى صادقة, فأنت تعلمين بالتأكيد إننا ليس بمقدورنا خداع الإله, لأنه عالم بأدق تفاصيل أفكارنا, ولا شئ خفي عنه
> 
> ...


ميرسى لحضرتك جدا واكيد هعمل بنصيحتك ان شاء الله بس لو حد يحطلى صلوات ياريت يبقى عملتو فيا خير 

وميرسى لحضرتك مرة تانية



> لأ محمد ليس نبى ولكنة مدعى النبوة
> وقد قال السيد المسيح
> أن أى نبى بعده يكون كاذب
> ليس محمد نبى ولا فى الحلم حتى  ...
> ...



تمام هقرا وارد على حضرتك 



> * هل عندك تفسير لذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بس هو ليه ربنا بيختار ناس معينة من الناس ويقولهم على الوحى يعنى مش دول كده يبقى ربنا فضلهم علينا رغم انه بيقول البشر كلهم سواسيه ؟؟؟ اشمعنى دول يبقوا على اتصال بيه ؟؟ هما احسن مننا فى ايه؟؟
> 
> مين الناس إلى ربنا إختارهم
> ...



*ههههه ميرسى لردك ولتعب حضرتك معايا انا اتكلمت على اساس ان محمد نبى ومحدش يقدر ينفى تأثير محمد فى العالم فعدد المسلمين كبير مش قليل وانا حاليا فى مرحلة التخلص من الفكر الاسلامى لان لسه فى حتة جوايا بتحكم على الامور من منظور اسلامى وده اكيد حاجة طبيعية ....
ميرسى لردك مرة تانية .... وادعى لى *​


----------



## new ager (9 يونيو 2009)

صوت صارخ 

جونيي

شكرا ليكم اولا و تحيه للاخت نوريليجن

انا يا جماعه لما قولت الملحدين جافيين دا عن تجربه فعلا و كفايه قراءات مدحت محفوظ بتاع موقع ايفري سكرين و دعواته لاباده البشريه

اما عن المسلمين لم اقل انهم دافئيين و في منتهي الحنان

انا جربتهم ايضا

انا حيرتي قدمت من التعامل المباشر و التجربه و ليش نظريه الافتراض 

انا جربت المسلمين هما كمان جافيين زي الملحدين او اقل لاني اكره الظلم و لكن عندهم صوت من الضمير ينهاهم عن الاباده الجماعيه مثلا او استباحه جميع ما في الحياه حتي لو بيجييب بلاوي زي الي هسميه بصيغه مؤدبه الاورجي او الحب الجماعي


انا احببت النيو ايج و لكن داخله الكثير من السحر ايضا فاخذت منه محاسنه بس

و اما البوذيه احببت فيها السماحه جدا و الهدوء مع الاخذ بالاعتبار اني مع بدايه قراءتي للمسيحيه وجدت نفس الشئ ايضا

و لكن فيها نظريات قابله للنقد لانه لم يثبت لها اصل كتناسخ الارواح مثلا و لانها لا تقدم حل للوجود الالهي و لكنها فلسفه رقيقه

و لانها لا تقدم حل تترك فراغ في النفس و لهذا اجد ان كثيرا من الكوريين و اليابانيين و الصينيين يدخلون المسيحيه طوعا و لاحظ ان اليابانيين و الكوريين اغنياء مش محتاجين فلوس من مبشرين

لذلك اعتبر نفسي في فتره تفكير و لكني امهل نفسي الوقت لاني صغيره و لان ظروفي الحاليه من حيث التواجد الجغرافي لا تسمح باكثر من البحث

تحياتي ليكم و اتمني ان اكون ضيفه خفيفه علي قلوبكم يا اخوه

و شكرا


----------



## Light Of Christianity (9 يونيو 2009)

> لن تصلي لشيء بهذه الطريقة...فما ترينه هو مجرد ماتش كورة!
> إن كنت تريدين الحق عليك أن تقتنعي أنه يمس حياتك!



*هقول لحضرتك حاجة وبمنتهى الصراحة فى فترة من الفترات اقتنعت بالمسيحية  مش هقدر اوصفلك احساسى وقتها فعلا مش عارفة بس انا بفتكر الوقت ده كنت حسيت فيه احساس اول مرة احسه تجاه ربنا والدنيا والناس 
بس بعد كده خفت بقيت اقول لنفسى طيب ولو الاسلام اللى صح هعمل ايه ؟؟..!!! 
والمناظرات المفروض هدفها اثبات الحق بس للاسف فى معظم الاحيان مش بتثبت حاجة وبتشتت اللى بيقراها اكتر ومش هقدر انفى ان المسلمين معظمهم بيستخدم اسلوب النقل من اى موقع حتى لو موضوع تانى لمجرد الرد ...... *



> للأسف أنت تبنيت مفهوم خاطئ عن الدين...و ربما بسبب الخلفية الإسلامية...
> يبدو أن الدين لا يتعدى عندك (للآن..آمل أن يتغير ذلك قريباً...و أظن سيتغير) أكثر من مجرد صفة attribute...مجرد وصف أو انتماء...مثله كالاسم مثلاً...كل واحد لازم يكون له اسم...و خلاص! و جميع الأسماء تستاوى بعد ذلك!
> 
> لا يا عزيزتي...ليس يانصيب...و كل الأرقام تكون متساوية بعد ذلك...
> ...



*مش بالظبط بس هو تقريبا اللى قولته صح بس انا الدين عندى بيساوى حاجة واحدة هيدخلنى النار ولالا ؟؟
فاما بتخيل عذاب القبر ولاحاجات اللى فى الاسلام بحس انه الوصف الاسلامى للعذاب اشد من المسيحى 
فبقول ان اتعذب فى المسيحية احسن ما اتعذب فى الاسلام ..... فهمت قصدى *


> مجرد وجوده؟ لا أظن...
> أعتقد أن وجود الإله يمكن أن يكون فكرة سيئة جداً للبعض:
> فإنه عند البعض يكون كرقيب رذيل...لا يتركنا و شأننا...كل فعل نفعله هو يراقبه..و يمنعنا من فعل ما نشتهيه...
> إن هذا هو السبب الرئيسي في الإلحاد: ينكرون وجود الإله ليفعلوا ما يحلو لهم دون تأنيب أو تفكير في العاقبة (لا أقول العقاب)
> ...



*هو وجوده مريح لسبب انك ساعة اما تكون مضايقك ومحتاج حد يسمعك فكرة وجود اله بيسمع همك ويحس بيه بتريح .....

*


> أتقبلين أنه مع كونه الله كان يتكلم مع الناس، و يمشي معهم...و لا ترين في هذا مشكلة؟!
> و لا تقبلين أن يلعب مع الأطفال؟!
> 
> و من قال لك أنه لم يكن يعلم أنه الإله حتى و هو رضيع؟! بالتأكيد كان يعرف!
> ...


*طيب معلش ممكن تحطلى رابط لرحلتهم لمصر والمعجزات واى مقالات تتحدث عن المسيح فى طفولته .... هتعبك معايا انا اسفة 
*


> *لهنا يمكنه أن ينتظرك طويلاً جداً...إنما فقط ان تكوني خلال هذا الوقت الطويل أمينة في البحث عن الإله*



*ربنا يساعدنى ويهدينى 

*


> السلطات الإسرائيلية كل عام تدخل و تتأكد من عدم وجود مواد قابلة للاشتعال داخل القبر
> فهم أيضاً لا يحبون المسيحيين لو تعلمين!
> 
> و بالتأكيد لو كانوا وجدوا أقل احتمال لخدعة لما سكتوا و أعتقد لا يخافون من أحد!
> ...



*وانا شوفتها فعلا مستحيل تكون خدعة وسمعت انه اى مسلم بيكون هناك وبيشوفها بعينه بيدخل فى المسيحية 

*


> ليس ذنب الدين!!
> 
> لكن ماذا ستقولين عن عبادة الشيطان مثلاً؟!
> و ماذا ستقولين عن القاعدة و طالبان؟!



*ماشى ليس ذنب الدين دى قناعات فردية انا شايفة انه بغير دين مش هعمل غلط لمجرد ان انى مقتنعة ان لو المجتمع كله قتل وسرق وزنى الحياة هتبقى مفزعة جدا وبالتالى يبقى غلط مش لازم دين ينظملى حياتى 
وانا اقصد فى النقطة دى بالاخص الاسلام اللى حاطط شروط لكل شئ حتى الاشياء التافهه وبيقولك ده من عظمته رغم انه هذا ليس من العظمة فى شئ .... انا رديت على سؤالك احتياجنا للدين لتنظيم علاقتنا ببعض

*تعالي لنرى...


> كم مرة كادت طوبة من موقع بناء تسقط عليك و لكنها بعدت سنتيمترات؟!
> كم مرة كادت سيارة تصدمك و في آخر لحظة توقفت؟!
> كم مرة كنت في مشكلة، و تم حلها دون أن تعرفي كيف، و كنت تقولين أحتاج لمعجزة؟!
> 
> ...


*
ربنا يهدي بس بليز ساعدنى فى موضوع المقالات عن المسيح فى طفولتة او اى رابط يساعدنى .... ووميرسى ليك جدا *


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (9 يونيو 2009)

لاحظت اختى الحبيبه انكى دائما تضعى عقلك حاجز كلما حاولتى ان تضعى لنفسك الحلول 
فقدره الله غير محدوده امام عقلنا المحدود
والعقل يقف دائم عاجز امام قدره الله اللا محدوده 
اتركى عقلك ولو يوم واحد واتركى قلبك للرب الحبيب وانتظرى النتائج .......................
اصلى كثيرا من اجلك اختى الحبيبه وادعوا الرب الا تطيل عليكى حيرتك   
الرب يلمس قلبك اختى


----------



## new ager (9 يونيو 2009)

انا ايضا اختي نوريليجن

المناظرات العقيمه ارهقت عقلي

و مناظرات بين ناس جهال كل همهم الصياح و الاستعراض

و لقد رايت مناظره ديدات كامله

و تسببت لي من الحيره

و لكنها بدات في الهدوء قليلا عندما ضحكت علي تاريخ من يناظر

هذا حال  العالم القاسي الشرير

من يدري

عله يفني او ينصلح للابد

تحياتي لكم

و اسفه لو انا خربت الموضوع علي الاخت الكريمه و لكن ما الداعي لكتابه موضوع اخر مثل هذا و يكون مدعاه للتكرار و هيا اوفقت اكثر مما في نفسي

تكلمت بلساني

و شكرا


----------



## Light Of Christianity (9 يونيو 2009)

> لاحظت اختى الحبيبه انكى دائما تضعى عقلك حاجز كلما حاولتى ان تضعى لنفسك الحلول
> فقدره الله غير محدوده امام عقلنا المحدود
> والعقل يقف دائم عاجز امام قدره الله اللا محدوده
> اتركى عقلك ولو يوم واحد واتركى قلبك للرب الحبيب وانتظرى النتائج .......................
> ...


*
ممكن دى مشكلة لانى مش بعرف انا مش بعرف اخد خطوة الا اما احسبها صح ولو حسيت بقلبى انى ميالة للمسيحية مثلا عقلى بيشتغل ويبدا يخوفنى واقعد افكر فى الاحتمالات ان المسيحية غلط ونهايتى هتبقى ايه ...؟؟؟؟ ممكن هى دى المشكلة فعلا 

*


> انا ايضا اختي نوريليجن
> 
> المناظرات العقيمه ارهقت عقلي
> 
> و مناظرات بين ناس جهال كل همهم الصياح و الاستعراض



*متفكرنيش بقى المناظرات دى اسوء حاجة فى الدنيا لانها مش بتوصل لحاجة غير تجنن زيادة 
انتى عارفة لو اتنين على دراية بالدين صح ومش متعصبين لاى دين وعايزين يوصلوا للحق الاتنين يعنى مش هدفهم فوز دين على دين  .... هتبقى مناظرة جامدة *



> و لقد رايت مناظره ديدات كامله
> 
> و تسببت لي من الحيره
> 
> ...



*ياحبيبتى لا خربتيه ولا حاجة انتى نورتيه وانا مبسوطة انى لقيت حد مش مقتنع بالاديان ... وعيزاكى تردى وتشاركى فى الموضوع لو فى حاجة عايزة تقوليها ولو وصلتى لحاجة عرفينى او لو لقيتى حاجة مهمة هتفدينى لو قريتها كده يعنى نساعد بعض عشان نوصل للحل*


----------



## My Rock (10 يونيو 2009)

ممكن نلتزم بتخصص القسم و مسار الموضوع يا أخوة؟
الأخت طرحت سؤالها لكن الموضوع تشعب و خرج عن مغزى السؤال الأصلي
لذلك سأغلق الموضوع و أترك المجال للأخت no religion بفتح موضوع جديد تطرح فيه سؤالها بصورة مباشرة لكي نقدم الأجابة المسيحية له
لإن الموضوع أنقلب لدردشة و أراء و ردود بعيدة عن تخصص القسم

أتمنى قبول تدخلي هذا, لكنه للحفاظ على نظام القسم و ليس لقمع صوتكم و رأيكم.

نستمر معكم في المواضيع الأخرى

سلام و نعمة


----------

